# Ferramenta de Sincronização



## AlisonQuilezi (May 3, 2013)

A Ferramenta de Sincronização das alterações deveria ter a opção de salvar algumas predefinições, pois quando se sincroniza temos que selecionar os itens a serem sincronizados, isso em um gran fluxo de trabalho pode acabar representando uma perca de tempo, 
se houvesse a opção de salvar os itens, seria apenas Ctrl+Shift+S para abrir a caixa de dialogo, e depois por exemplo Ctrl+1 para uma certa definição, ou Ctrl+2 Para outra, Acho que facilitaria muito o trabalho, creio que não sou o único que tem esse problema.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 3, 2013)

> The Synchronization tool changes should have the option to save some presets, because when you have to synchronize select the items to be synchronized, so in a large workflow may end up representing a waste of time,
> if there was an option to save the items would just Ctrl + Shift + S to open the dialog box, and then eg Ctrl +1 for a certain definition or Ctrl +2 For another, I think it would greatly facilitate the work, I I'm not the only one who has this problem.



Oi Alison, bem-vindo ao fórum! Eu não falo muito Português, então eu espero que o Google Tradutor faz algum sentido!


Eu acho que é uma ótima idéia. Se não atalhos de teclado, talvez um menu pop-up na parte superior da caixa de diálogo. Certifique-se de colocar o pedido em Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum



> Hi Alison, welcome to the forum! I don't speak much Portuguese, so I hope the Google Translation makes some sense!
> 
> 
> I think that's a great idea. If not keyboard shortcuts, perhaps a pop-up menu at the top of the dialog. Make sure you post that request at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## AlisonQuilezi (May 3, 2013)

Obrigado Pelas Boas Vindas, Então, Acho que facilitaria muito, pois sendo uma das ferramentas mais utilizadas.


----------

